# tempStyle 3 - styles! Submit yours and discuss here!



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

Please use this thread for all talk related to the custom styles supported by tempStyle 3.

Made a neat looking style? Send us a screenshot below and perhaps it will make its way into the official roster!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

*Current available styles:

Default:







Dark mode:






Just black:






Rosey blossom:




*


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 31, 2019)

I just used one of the official dark styles and changed the orange accents to the same shade (#293746) that is used for threads. Wasn't really a fan of random orange in an all-dark theme so it's cool that you made it fully customizable!


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2019)

I can't see the export button. I'm using Chrome on Windows 10, if that helps. AdBlock Plus is enabled as well.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2019)

Turning off ABP fixes nothing, and opening the page in a fresh install of IE11 won't show it, either.


----------



## grey72 (Dec 31, 2019)

It's very garish and I love it


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 31, 2019)

My 3 favorite colors, bronze, indigo and neon orange, FINALLY have a place on the internet to call home!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

MarcusCarter said:


> My 3 favorite colors, bronze, indigo and neon orange, FINALLY have a place on the internet to call home!
> View attachment 191886


That could totally be a new preset style  "Honey waffle"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2019)

Look at all these styles!  New Year starts fresh!


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 31, 2019)

Made a pastel lookin' one that totally screams "cotton candy" or "trans rights" and I love it


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2020)

Men, women, children. Please hold your applause til the end, for I am about to show you the greatest GBAtemp theme that will ever be. 

I call it

Bubsy.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2020)

Chary said:


> Men, women, children. Please hold your applause til the end, for I am about to show you the greatest GBAtemp theme that will ever be.
> 
> I call it
> 
> ...


The true GBAtemp theme.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 1, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 191889
> 
> Made a pastel lookin' one that totally screams "cotton candy" or "trans rights" and I love it


I need it, I need it, I NEED IT


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 1, 2020)

sks316 said:


> I need it, I need it, I NEED IT






I can't tell how to export it, just use a color picker?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 1, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 191915
> 
> I can't tell how to export it, just use a color picker?


Using a color picker is annoying though! @shaunj66, let's just add it as a preset, call it "trans rights"!


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 1, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Using a color picker is annoying though! @shaunj66, let's just add it as a preset, call it "trans rights"!


I don't disagree! But also, sometimes the coolest things need a bit of leg work!


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 1, 2020)

I've been using similar to CeeDee's cotton candy / trans one, but a bit lighter:




Colors are:
#83B4C9 #B2D9EA #DB8CB9 #F7F4F5 #D1BECA
#121212 #7A2B50 #BA93A0

Edit: Since as far as I can tell there's no export yet, here's the style data to paste into web inspector (it does save) 
(F12 → Storage → Local Storage → gbatemp.net → paste into the data for the key of the link name)
bucket__si-uix_7__styledata
bucket__si-uix_7__style


----------



## notimp (Jan 17, 2020)

Simple mostly 'white'/old style style I ended up using.






Colors
First row:
dde2e9 a3a9c2 798ea8 f5f6f7 f5f6f7
Second row:
2e5178 2b4f7a 94a6bb


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 17, 2020)

thts the best I could do on a mobile - so basically orange color in gba but keeping yr font and size


----------



## James_ (Jan 22, 2020)

So I decided to make a Game Boy theme, only using the 4 colors of classic puke green 






Colors are:
#306230 #0f380f #8aac0f #306230 #0f380f
#9cbc0f #9cbc0f #8aac0f


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

Please use this thread for all talk related to the custom styles supported by tempStyle 3.

Made a neat looking style? Send us a screenshot below and perhaps it will make its way into the official roster!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 22, 2020)

James_ said:


> So I decided to make a Game Boy theme, only using the 4 colors of classic puke green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like green colors not tht keen on tht dark green how about for the outside lines you try a white


----------



## James_ (Jan 22, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I like green colors not tht keen on tht dark green how about for the outside lines you try a white


I guess you could try that on your own

I also decided to make a more classic looking Game Boy theme


----------



## Seriel (May 13, 2020)

Finally got around to making Rosey Blossom except dark and without the fancy font. With custom portal, designed specifically for how I use the site. Scrollbars are also custom, using Global Overlay Scrollbars and the "Firefox Thin" setting.








You can use it with these hex codes:
782a49 - 57103c - 811e49 - 2a072c - 312028
ba79ba - ba66a2 - 875479

Keep in mind it's designed for my personal use and I'll probably change it in a few minutes when i find something to complain about.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2020)

I based mine off of the VA-11 HALL-A Title Screen


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2020)

A cross breed between all black and dark mode. Dimming the lights without sacrificing flared colors entirely.


----------



## Halvorsen (Aug 4, 2020)

Lights out. I really like the stark contrast between the hot pink and the pitch black.


----------

